# My office tank video update



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the video update on my office tank, Fluval Flora 8 gallon planted

Live stock :

Plant : Xmas Moss , I don't remember the rest 
Fishe : Female EBBR , Male GBBR , A pair of Therafin rainbows, A pair of Sailfin Balloon Mollies, A pair of otos
Shrimp : 10 RCS






Sorry about the background noises


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

After two years :


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video update after 3.5 year :


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

how do you like the flora? i see you replaced the stock filter
how come?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I only use the glass, the stock light is useless for planted tank, and the original filter take a lot of space and really hard to maintain.

I wont buy this tank again, if I want to setup similar tank , I just buy a cube glass ,light etc.. separately


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Tank looks great! Sorry but was that you're desk?? I saw three phones are they are plugged in? what can one person do with three hand sets we only have two hands and ears at best. Sorry I would be stressed with three phones on my desk if I had one haha. 

Thanks for the updates it's neat to see the tank take shape.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Each phone is connected to different phone systems in our VOIP lab, and I'm using them for trouble shooting etc..  only one of them is my corporate desk phone.

Tank is pretty stable , Here is the maintenance schedule :

1- Water change 30% every other weeks
2- Florish Excel one cap twice a week
3- Cleaning the glass 3 times a week
4- Lights are on 9am-5pm


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice and simple!!! I like it...


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

All three are nice! But your last one look great.


----------

